# Spank Spoon Nabe Lager defekt?



## ders (6. September 2015)

Hallo Radon-Fahrer,

ich habe diese Frage schon im DDD Forum gestellt, aber bekomme dort keine Antwort.
Vielleicht hat ein Swoop Fahrer ja eine Antwort oder eine Idee.
Ich habe ein Swoop 210 bei dem hinten eine Spank Spoon Nabe am werkeln ist.
Jetzt ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Wenn ich das links und rechts einen Finger in die "Achse" stecke und das Rad drehe läuft es "gnubbelig", es läuft nicht glatt. Ich glaube, dass es auf beiden Seiten der Fall ist.
Das ist doch nicht normal oder?

lg und Danke!


----------



## Thiel (11. September 2015)

Lager kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (13. September 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Lager kaputt.


Okay Danke für die Antwort.
Was ich ein wenig komisch finde ist, dass es innerhalb des ersten Jahres passiert ist und dann wohl alle Lager in der Nabe.
Muss dann nur einmal schauen, wie ich die Lager aus der Nabe entfernen kann.
Hast du damit Erfahrung?

lg


----------



## Ma4ik (13. September 2015)

Das mit den Lager ist ein Problem von Radon, würden dort mal richtige, qualitative Lager verbaut werden wie es auch andere Hersteller machen, dann wär es nicht schon nach 10 - 12 Monaten kaputt. Ggf. mal nach einem besseren Hersteller umschauen.


----------



## ders (14. September 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Das mit den Lager ist ein Problem von Radon, würden dort mal richtige, qualitative Lager verbaut werden wie es auch andere Hersteller machen, dann wär es nicht schon nach 10 - 12 Monaten kaputt. Ggf. mal nach einem besseren Hersteller umschauen.


Aber in diesem Fall ist es doch eher ein Problem von Spank. Ist Spank denn so "grottig"?


----------



## BODOPROBST (14. September 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Das mit den Lager ist ein Problem von Radon, würden dort mal richtige, qualitative Lager verbaut werden wie es auch andere Hersteller machen, dann wär es nicht schon nach 10 - 12 Monaten kaputt. Ggf. mal nach einem besseren Hersteller umschauen.


Sag mal welch Schwachsinn ist das jetzt wieder. Spank sondern Aufbau mit Schrott Lager für Radon
das kannst selbst den größten Schwachköpfen nicht Verkaufen.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (20. September 2015)

weiß jemand, wie ich die Lager am besten heraus bekomme?
Ich habe es bisher nicht geschafft und von Spank bekomme ich leider auch keine Antwort auf meine Mails.
Vielleicht weiß ja auch "Radon" eine Antwort.

lg und Danke!!!


----------



## ders (20. September 2015)

Lager konnte ich jetzt tauschen.
Das einzige Problem, was sich jetzt neu gezeigt hat ist, dass der Freilauf extrem schwer geht.
Stecke ich den Freilaufkörper in die Nabe geht es wunderbar leicht, aber sobald ich diese "Hohlachse" (dadurch steckt man die X-12 Achse) dazu stecke ist es verdammt schwergängig, ich muss es nicht einmal festgezogen haben.
Es ist so schwergängig, dass im höchsten Gang die Kette über die Kassette schrubbt und nicht greift.
Ich habe es schon mit Ballistol entfettet, da ich dachte es liegt eventuell an einem verharzten Fett.
Wäre super, wenn hier jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.

lg


----------



## Thiel (20. September 2015)

Die Lager sind gerade eingepresst und null verkantet ??


----------



## ders (20. September 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Die Lager sind gerade eingepresst und null verkantet ??


ja, sieht alles glatt und gut aus. die Abstände sind gleich, wenn ich die Finger in die Lager stecke drehen sie auch super fluffig.
Aber ich werde es noch einmal überprüfen, jetzt wo du es gefragt hast wäre dies ja eine Möglichkeit.

lg und Danke!!!


----------



## ders (20. September 2015)

Wenn ich die Achse ohne Freilaufkörper reinstecke dreht das Rad super und ohne irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten. Die Achse kann ich auch ganz einfach durchstecken, deshalb glaube ich, dass die Lager gut sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (22. September 2015)

wie ich es auch mache, es funktioniert nicht.
In der Nabe ist nach außen hin ein Kugellager und darauf kommt nur eine Hülse aus Alu, auf der dann der Freilauf steckt. durch beides wird die Hohlachse gesteckt, oder stimmt dies nicht und ich habe bei der Demontage ein Teil "verloren"?
Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

ders schrieb:


> wie ich es auch mache, es funktioniert nicht.
> In der Nabe ist nach außen hin ein Kugellager und darauf kommt nur eine Hülse aus Alu, auf der dann der Freilauf steckt. durch beides wird die Hohlachse gesteckt, oder stimmt dies nicht und ich habe bei der Demontage ein Teil "verloren"?
> Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende...


Da mit einer Ferndiagnose zu helfen ist sehr Schwer. Da kann höchstens jemand Helfen der häufig an den
Naben Arbeitet da wir noch nie einen Schaden hatten währe das die Werkstatt von Sport  Nuts als
Imp.die müssten die meiste Erfahrung haben.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## ders (23. September 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Da mit einer Ferndiagnose zu helfen ist sehr Schwer. Da kann höchstens jemand Helfen der häufig an den
> Naben Arbeitet da wir noch nie einen Schaden hatten währe das die Werkstatt von Sport  Nuts als
> Imp.die müssten die meiste Erfahrung haben.
> Gruß Bodo


Danke für  die Antwort. Ich habe heute morgen ein bisschen herumtelefoniert und fand einen Fahrradtechniker, der sich mit den Spank Naben auskennt. Ich habe es dann bei ihm "reparieren" lassen.
Das einzige, was er gemacht hat ist das Kugellager auf der Freilaufseite ca. 1-2mm in Richtung Freilauf gezogen. Das hat gereicht, damit alles wieder flutscht. Er hat gesagt, dass man bei den Spank Spoon Naben das Kugellager nicht "ganz" reindrücken darf. Zwischen den beiden Kugellagern und dem "Aluminiumröhrchen", welches sich zwischen den Lagern befindet, ist jetzt auf jeder Seite ein ca. 1mm großer Spalt. 
Vielleicht hilft dies ja dem ein oder anderen.

lg und Danke!


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. September 2015)

ders schrieb:


> Danke für  die Antwort. Ich habe heute morgen ein bisschen herumtelefoniert und fand einen Fahrradtechniker, der sich mit den Spank Naben auskennt. Ich habe es dann bei ihm "reparieren" lassen.
> Das einzige, was er gemacht hat ist das Kugellager auf der Freilaufseite ca. 1-2mm in Richtung Freilauf gezogen. Das hat gereicht, damit alles wieder flutscht. Er hat gesagt, dass man bei den Spank Spoon Naben das Kugellager nicht "ganz" reindrücken darf. Zwischen den beiden Kugellagern und dem "Aluminiumröhrchen", welches sich zwischen den Lagern befindet, ist jetzt auf jeder Seite ein ca. 1mm großer Spalt.
> Vielleicht hilft dies ja dem ein oder anderen.
> Damit haben die Spank Leute natürlich ein überdurchschnittlichen Verschleiß gleich eingebaut dieser Ring soll die Seitenkräfte beim Anziehen der Achse aufnehmen da das Kugellager sehr
> ...


----------



## ders (23. September 2015)

Jepp, so was habe ich mir auch gedacht.


----------



## SODOM19 (17. Juni 2016)

Servus.
Ich habe nun das gleiche Problem wie oben beschrieben. Wie hast du die Lager rausbekommen? Bei mir bewegen diese sich garnicht. Woher hast du die neuen Lager bekommen und wie teuer wurde das ganze? Hattest du auch Probleme mit der bremse durch die Lager? Wenn ich bei einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit die bremse schleifen lasse vibriert meine zee lautstark sodass de ganze rahmen zappelt. Kann das auch davon kommen ?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SODOM19 (17. Juni 2016)

Hey

Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du oben beschrieben. Hat sich das ganze  ein dir auch noch auf seine bremse ausgewirkt? Bei mir vibriert seitdem die hintere bremse inklusive dem ganzen rahmen und mit einem höllen Lärm. Woher hast du die neuen Lager bekommen und wie hast du es geschafft diese auszubauen? Wie teuer wurden diese Lager ?
 Danke im voraus.


----------



## ders (20. Juni 2016)

SODOM19 schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du oben beschrieben. Hat sich das ganze  ein dir auch noch auf seine bremse ausgewirkt? Bei mir vibriert seitdem die hintere bremse inklusive dem ganzen rahmen und mit einem höllen Lärm. Woher hast du die neuen Lager bekommen und wie hast du es geschafft diese auszubauen? Wie teuer wurden diese Lager ?
> Danke im voraus.


jepp, hatte hinten ordentlich Geräusche und Vibrationen. Dachte am Anfang aber noch, dass es normal wäre. Lager hatte ich im Internet bestellt, wenn du die alten rausnimmst steht die Bezeichnung auf den Rändern. Ich kann dir nicht mehr genau sagen, was ich gezahlt hatte, war aber unter 20 Euro. Da die Nabe aber ca. 8 Wochen später wieder Geräusche machte, habe ich in den sauren Apfel gebissen und mir eine Hope Pro 2 evo einspeichen lassen. Läuft seit 7 Monaten ohne Probleme.


----------



## SODOM19 (20. Juni 2016)

chillig danke dir erstmal für die Antwort. mein ganzer rahmen vibriert das nicht normal... lager werde ich jetzt mal tauschen und hoffen dass es kurzzeitig weg ist das Problem. Wollte mir eh mal eine Hope zulegen mal schauen dann kann ich das da verbinden.


----------

